# Anyone use steel cutting router bits?



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes I know, no one routers steel. 
I would of said the same thing about cutting steel with a circular saw blade years ago, but steel cutting blades have transformed the small metal shop and they actually work good, technology to the rescue.

SO I noticed metal cutting router bits on McMaster, ,just search for Router Bits for Steel and Stainless Steel
I'd post the link, but since I am new can't. 


anyone try them? I need to make a 1/32 to 1/16 inch deep grove on a 12" diameter 1018 steel circle (basically a 11.5" diameter groove along the inside) and this might be just want I need. 


If that does not work I will probably use a diamond blade on a grinder. it will look ratty, but functional. Need to do 100 circles like this so was going to use a simple circle jig. 

I know I should buy a metal lathe, not in the budget, although I might break enough bits to make me regret that decision. lol. 
if you are curious this is to attach UHWM trim and make a very low friction circle for a cnc machine.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have not but bought a ferrous metal circular saw blade and cut steel roofing with my ez tracksaw. Cut clean and straight as could be. I was very impressed. Blade was from harbor freight. No jagged edges at all just like factory edges .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What speed are those McMaster bits meant to turn?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What speed are those McMaster bits meant to turn?


The cutting diameters range from 1/8 inch to 3/8 inc to 3/8 inch, with shanks of the same diameter, so the rotational speed i probably in the 20,000 rpm range.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

There are carbide bits for high speed grinders ( know as burrs in some circles The double cut ones cut faster). These work in routers without issue. Use light passes


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No issues with metal fragments being tossed at high speed?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No issues with metal fragments being tossed at high speed?


Could wear a jacket, and probably take care of that. What I would like to know, is there any issues with sparks? One of the last things I need to do is burn down my shop.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a guy using a regular carbide router bit on steel. I believe he's running at a *much* lower speed than on a router though.

Go to 21 minutes in...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Who would have thought it, certainly not me. Thanks for posting it Paul/


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Here's a guy using a regular carbide router bit on steel. I believe he's running at a *much* lower speed than on a router though.
> 
> Go to 21 minutes in...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZyyb7aeiY0


 definitely a much slower speed, and a lot more torque too, that's a milling machine he's using!. carbide milling bits used on steel have a TiN coating to reduce the wear from the action of the iron on the carbide though..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

When you think about it, why not, with carbide tooling especially designed for steel cutting?
Not much different then a die grinder in principle. (Or a milling machine)
I think the issue really is controlling the amount of material being removed with each pass.


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought the bit from McMaster
this is the manufacturer's website. I have emailed them asking them for recommended speeds and removal rates with router set at 8000rpm. I'll report back with what they say>
onsrudDOTcom/Series/83-300.asp 

silly forum rules dont' let me post the weblink, so remove the DOT above and replace with .


----------



## pennview (Aug 30, 2012)

aluminumwelder said:


> I bought the bit from McMaster
> this is the manufacturer's website. I have emailed them asking them for recommended speeds and removal rates with router set at 8000rpm. I'll report back with what they say>
> onsrudDOTcom/Series/83-300.asp
> 
> silly forum rules dont' let me post the weblink, so remove the DOT above and replace with .


What you need to cut grooves in steel are end mills used by machinists. Four flute end mills are used for steel and you'd want the center cutting versions so that the end mills can be plunged into the work. These are similar to spiral router bits in appearance and come in either carbide or high-speed steel. And, the cutting is done on a milling machine with the work mounted to a rotary table, using a cutting/coolant fluid. A router spins way to fast for cutting steel. For cutting a 1/4" groove in mild steel, the proper speed would be about 1200/1300 RPM. 

If you want to know the proper speed for cutting steel with an end mill, visit the Little Machine Shop. They have a speed chart and they sell end mills -- littlemachineshop dot com/mobile/speeds_feeds.php


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; I love that website! 
https://littlemachineshop.com/
They won't let me log in anymore...I can't stop drooling on their equipment.


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

*budget is factor.*



pennview said:


> What you need to cut grooves in steel are end mills used by machinists. ….. And, the cutting is done on a milling machine with the work mounted to a rotary table...….


I am aware of the correct expensive way to do things. need to stay under budget. Even a $15 angle grinder can do what I need, just wont' look as pretty.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

aluminumwelder said:


> I am aware of the correct expensive way to do things. need to stay under budget. Even a $15 angle grinder can do what I need, just wont' look as pretty.


Oh for goodness sake, you're missing the entire concept. Tool isn't 'pretty'? Then paint the tool, make it pretty. Almost all my power tools, including hand held, are now sunflower yellow. Not only do they make the shop a bit brighter, they also make the shop more cheerful. I think the last angle grinder I bought was about $10. Still works.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

aluminumwelder said:


> ...Even a $15 angle grinder can do what I need, just wont' look as pretty.


Maybe you can 'trap' the material so it can only turn. Then guide the angle grinder somehow. Maybe hose clamp it to a jig or put it in a vice or something. Then rotate the material.

Here's how I trapped a broomstick to make a round tenon: https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/46343-round-tenons-2.html#post383313 I used the router table fence as a stop. Maybe use Alexis's method to trap the material, at the beginning of that thread: https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/46343-round-tenons.html#post382176


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Paul and Theo make a good point. Most of the inacuracy in angle grinder cutting/grinding is due to it being hand held (and likely the material as well). If you (we) were able to clamp the material securely, and mount the angle grinder in a stable fixture, performance and appearance would improve dramatically!


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

onsrud recommends 8000 rpm and 1/32 depth of pass on stainless steel.


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

As far as the tool looking pretty, you are preaching to the choir. This is a part I will be making and selling. The general public doesnt' accept ratting looking cuts or grooves. I may very well wind up using a clamped down angle grinder.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Why not just use a milling bit? My only concern is whether you can slow the router down enough and whether you can get the bit size you want in 1/4 or 1/2 inch shank. Milling bits are configured for cutting metal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Aha! Another Tax write off!!
https://www.kmstools.com/king-industrial-king-industrial-mini-milling-drilling-machine-154139


----------

